# Intermittent Power Steering.



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone else have issues with powersteering yet?

Last week i got in the car and the power steering was off and the light was on. Had Power steering message popping up on the DIC. 

The next morning I fired it up to take it to the dealership and now its working. Hasnt acted up since. Obviously something is wrong but now i dont know how to recreate it to convince the dealer something is wrong.

2775 miles on it and im already thinking i Should of bought another ford.... :angry:


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

Dropped mine off this morning for the same thing. Drove to work fine, got in it an hour later and had the service power steering message. We'll see what it comes out being. Ill be glad when the warranty is up so I can fix it myself. I don't have faith in dealerships.


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

well here's the latest on mine. Called the dealer on Monday, being that they have had my car all weekend, and asked the status. The service rep said they ordered a power steering motor for it and it will be in Tuesday morning. Well, all day goes by and no word. The wife calls and the rep tells her that its working now and they cant find the problem and she can come get it. She asks what if it goes out while she is driving and causes a wreck? The rep says "I understand, but we cant find the problem". So I get hot and call for a manager. Left 2 messages for 2 different managers within 5 minutes. Finally the service rep I had been dealing with called. He said just as soon as he got off the phone with my wife, the tech came in and said the steering module was intermittently going out. Imagine that. So he said my wife was upset and i said i was too, being that she said he wasnt going to fix it. He got defensive and claimed he never said that and he only said they couldnt find the problem but would keep it until they did. So he now claims that the module has been ordered but he cannot give an ETA on when it will be in. So that makes me feel even better about the whole situation. So I am stuck in the Fiesta rental indefinetly. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

That sucks, I dread the day something happens to mine :/


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

Went by the service center today to talk with them in person. They said the part was not in stock, anywhere, in the whole F'n United States! They were waiting for the factory in Lancing to build it and ship here. Which could be 1-4 the days....maybe longer so they say. Un-f'n- believable.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

SKILZ is going on over two weeks without his car for a transmission. I have come to the conclusion they don't have parts readily available for these cars...


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, its been 10 days now and nothing. Still where I left off. Called GM corporate customer service Monday and they contacted the dealership. I tried to call the dealership Monday for a status update and left a message with no return call. Today, I called the dealer back, spoke with the service rep and he was very irritated. He said GM had called his place twice for information on the case. He said that regardless of all that, we were still in the same place. Waiting on parts with an unknown ship date. Sooo, I called a different GM number, got a real d!#^ for a spokesman and after going back and forth, I asked to speak to his supervisor. He declined to transfer, saying I could not talk to his supervisor. So I called ANOTHER GM number, got a nice lady to help me. She called the dealer while I was on hold and got the scoop on what they claimed was the problem, and she got the same " we dont have the part and dont know when it will be in" story. She said she will make some calls and get back to me before 4 this afternoon. She even said doing something about compensation for my situation. I will keep updating till this is resolved. BTW i got the most help from the 313-667-7153 GM number.


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

Day 13. The GM rep called yesterday and said the part will be shipped September 12! Almost 2 more weeks away!! She said she was going to keep looking for another part that she may be able to get sooner that the 12th, but as of now thats the only thing they can tell me. She said the reason for the hold up is that , supposedly, in 2012 the power steering was reconfigured and they no longer manufacture the 2011 parts. And I guess they didnt make hardly any surplus parts. I asked the GM rep were there any other options for me other than wait ANOTHER 2 weeks. She said no, thats all I can do. I am so discouraged in GM service centers,dealers, and support.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

If GM or the dealer really wants to work with you they would either get a part off of a 2011 that's in the lot or offer to buy your car back and get you a 2012. That is ridiculous. I would not tolerate that and look into legal and/or consumer protection avenues.


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

thats what im thinking at this point. I contacted GM via E-mail today. I'm awaiting a response. I thought the same thing, take a part off one on the lot!! And the dealer i"m working with, I garuntee wont be willing to do anything to help.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

May I ask where you guys are located? I'm really sorry you are having such a bad experience. I thought it was only here ( I feel better which is pathetic ) The TRAGEDY is that GM is trying so hard to do well and because of such unprofessional low life people sometimes customer service is absolutely HORRIBLE. It's not a GM thing. It's a people thing. Like someone said, they could have easily worked with you and given you a loaner or rip off a part from another car. For example, where I work it routinely happens that the techs finish the car fast and do a great job but the paperwork or the keys get lost for hours in the office and / or the customers are treated poorly on the service drive. I am really really sorry and depressed about this. It's true, sometimes you can't get the parts and / or things go wrong but why they insist on hiring and continuing to employ really rude and low class people is beyond me... 
Let me see what I can find out about this PS issue. Don't give up on GM!!! They just need to fire these monkeys.


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

I hear ya. I have owned GM vehicles my whole life. And to make it worse, when we were looking for a new car, the wife wanted another KIA, cause thats what she had for a few years, but I talked her into a Chevrolet. I explained how well made they were, parts were avalible other than only the dealer, like KIA, and now I look like an ass cause all I hear is " I never had this kind of trouble from my KIA". And I cant argue with her! This is the first new vehicle I have ever owned and I am regretting it already. I just cant get past the way GM, Sitel, or whom ever is handling the warranty, is not doing any more than saying,"wait it out, maybe a part will come along" I mean, this is a brand new car and there arent ANY parts avalible for it??! And I agree with you on the people being most of the problem. The service center advisor was very unwilling to do what the warranty stated as far as providing transportation while they had my car. When he said they would have to keep it over the weekend, I did not mind, I only asked for something to drive. He said they dont give out loaners. I asked about a rental, he acted like he didnt know what I was talking about. Only after I got hot did he call me back and said he guess he could get a rental for us. Being that I had expressed multiple times that the wife and I were stranded at work. And he misled me about the original problem and could not give me any info on when it would be fixed. I thought a GM certified dealer would be top notch. Guess i was wrong. BTW, I'm in Nashville, TN, dealing with Carl Black Chevrolet and GM executive employees on a daily basis now.


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, as of Friday, GM said they can't get a replacement part any sooner than the 12th of September. However, they did offer to pay for one months car note for the inconvience. I thought that was nice and better than just a "sorry, hate your luck". So there is no way around the waiting for the repair, but atleast I have wheels, that GM provided, and now reimbursment, by GM, for the month I wasn't able to drive my car. I am still bent about the whole 'part unavalible' thing, but I am glad GM is trying to make it right best they can.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

SSsuperdave said:


> Well, as of Friday, GM said they can't get a replacement part any sooner than the 12th of September. However, they did offer to pay for one months car note for the inconvience. I thought that was nice and better than just a "sorry, hate your luck". So there is no way around the waiting for the repair, but atleast I have wheels, that GM provided, and now reimbursment, by GM, for the month I wasn't able to drive my car. I am still bent about the whole 'part unavalible' thing, but I am glad GM is trying to make it right best they can.


Did you mention taking a part from a car on the lot or them buying back your car? Kudos to you for having patience-you have more patience then me- I'm not sure I would tolerated this as well as u did. I'm willing to bet if you posted your trouble on the official GM Chevy Cruze page on facebook you would have gotten a better resolution.


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

I never thought of doing that! I bet you are right. Or they would have just removed the negative publicity, lol.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope it works out for you and you enjoy your car!


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

Me too! Service guy called this morning and said the part should be this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Hopefully i will have it back tomorrow. Thats a few days sooner than they previously projected.


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah mine hasnt acted up since. I tried to convince the dealer something is wrong but no luck. Hopefully i dont get stuck with it after the warrenty expires.


----------

